# Ellie – April 2007 to Sept. 10. 2009



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ellie – April 2007 to Sept. 10. 2009 

Ellie and Shama entered my life through another rescuer’s good deed. A lovely compassionate woman named Terri went out of her building to throw her garbage into the dumpster late one very cold February night and caught a full-grown man tossing a hamster cage with 2 rats in it inside! She asked him what he thought he was doing, that they would freeze to death if he left them. She was told with incredible logic “They have fur don’t they?” and also that the family was moving and they didn’t want to take the rats with them 
Terri fell in love with the 2 girls, but sadly she was a Cat Rescuer and after a few near-mishaps decided she must rehome the girls. No one seemed to want them until finally she spoke to someone who contacted me on her behalf. I called them my Almost-Dumpster rats. I introduced newly named Ellie and her cagemate Shama to the Goliath family, which worked out very well for a few months at least. Then Ellie decided she was going to be a bully with Shama slinking in her shadow, harassing rats. The FN got split but another few months went by and the harassment continued even when housed with my Black Hellions.







So eventually they were put on their own once again and were very happy with the arrangement and stayed that way until they mellowed enough to meet my Geriatric group, where they fit in and became sweet loving happy rats with a family once again










Ellie and Goliath



























Ellie and Shama showing off their pretty necklaces

















June of this year, aging but gracefully.
Ellie helping me aerate my rat pants









August, with their new geriatric family, Mogwai and Otto









My brave beautiful girl was paralysed at this point but still bright and cheery


----------



## Shaun (Sep 9, 2009)

Awwh, I'm sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

im so sorry for your loss. she was beautiful. RIP Ellie :-[


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

R.I.P. Ellie. What an amazing story!

(The picture with the necklaces is adorable. )


----------



## KatieKates (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, that is an awesome story. I'm glad you were able to give her the love she deserved. 

Rest in peace, Ellie. :-*


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

r i p little one
*hugs*


----------

